# 530 gallon terrarium build



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

hello everyone, im in the process of setting up a big terrarium and figured i would share some pics.... let me know what you think. Before this turns into a chew out fest i do plan on mixing a couple different frogs in this, A imi and Ameerega Basselri. I've been doing this for a few years now, and think with this much size it should be ok...
Thanks Dave


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

This is going to be awesome! And you should be able to mix these frogs because they can't reproduce together. Subscribed!


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

i really hope it turns out half as good as i see it in my head, was going to put bassleri in there to but im worried about hybridization....


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

You should be fine. Thumbnails and larger frogs are not capable of breeding together, thus rendering it incapable for hybrids to be possible out of those particular frogs you chose .


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

frog dude said:


> You should be fine. Thumbnails and larger frogs are not capable of breeding together, thus rendering it incapable for hybrids to be possible out of those particular frogs you chose .


I'm certainly not going to start up the mixing debate, but I will point out that interbreeding/hybridizing is far from the only reason people come down hard on mixing.

-Pat


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

haha I was gonna say the same thing Pat...

either way, looks like its gonna be an awesome tank. Is that going to be a water area in the front? Also, what is that behemoth made of?


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

Its a overkill plywood tank coated with pond armour epoxy meant for fish tanks and such. there will be a fair bit of water on the one side gonna have a water fall/dripwall down the far end where the two holes are. I understand that people steer clear of mixing due to stress... I plan to make areas dedicated to both species heavily planted back walls and then the rocky water feature area for the bassleri/trivs... I would really like to hear Eds opinion on this, he's got alot of experience in this hobby and it would be awesome to hear it coming from all the Ol'timers on here Rich your another one.... 
Thanks for the replies 
Dave


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm putting my money down on Ed's first comment being the risk of pathogen transfer and the possible creation of novel pathogens.


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

My question is how do i get transfer of pathogens if i purchase frogs frog the same source? wouldn't they be exposed to the same pathogens being from the same collection?
Good point though, i don't mean to sound negative, i take everything positively and if there's a risk i would like to hear about it before i go through with it... 
Thanks Dave


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

sk8erdave said:


> My question is how do i get transfer of pathogens if i purchase frogs frog the same source? wouldn't they be exposed to the same pathogens being from the same collection?
> Good point though, i don't mean to sound negative, i take everything positively and if there's a risk i would like to hear about it before i go through with it...
> Thanks Dave


Good husbandry practices would prevent cross contamination from tank to tank, even within one individual's collection.

-Pat


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't wait to see the progression of this viv. What are the dimensions?


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

Inside dimensions are 72"x48"x36" with 2 48" windows one on the end that you see as you walk into my frog room, and one down the long wall opposite one of my racks...  I was kinda nervous about posting this on here due to all the chew outs I've read about mixing but all the responses im getting is def keeping me encouraged to get this done faster lol!!! 
Thanks alot guys!
Dave


----------



## us13fox (Jan 12, 2013)

Following along! Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## dherp (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice start! Looking forward to the finish!


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

No real progress as of yet hoping i can have the bg in tomorrow but we will see, guess that Ed isnt going to make an appearance on this one  sad face


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

I think Ed would point you to the sticky "mixing/multispecies exhibits" on the beginners forums if he do make an appearance. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/3449-mixing-multispecies-exhibits.html


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice big tank, but I definitely think you need to multiply your hardscape material size about 10 times as large. If not, there will be so much unused air space and the tank will look empty. There is so much potential in something this large, you could even use full size logs or cork tubes to create trees and fallen logs covered with epiphytes.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Just out of curiosity- have you kept both species independently?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

How will you do the lighting?


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

Never kept trivs previously, currently keeping imis... Grimm i like your idea im thinking i will have to look into this a lil further... I have read the mixed species thread.... Planning on doing LEDs as the lighting using 10 10watt chips, and then a couple "spotlight" designed bulbs for reef tanks with a more plant friendly kelvin. Grimm i LOVE your peninsula tank its a beauty!!! If you've got any pic ideas for the idea you got i would much appreciate it. Just a side note i will be keeping the Trivs in a 70 cube until the 530 grows in.


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

Dont hate too bad  im jk i can take it all good i wanna hear opinions!!!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't care for the vining. It looks odd where the vines have been placed and doesn't look natural.


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not terribly happy with them either just wasnt sure how they'd look with plants on em and im trying to use the "air" space between the two trees, any ideas on how to fix em?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

sk8erdave said:


> Inside dimensions are 72"x48"x36" with 2 48" windows one on the end that you see as you walk into my frog room, and one down the long wall opposite one of my racks...  I was kinda nervous about posting this on here due to all the chew outs I've read about mixing but all the responses im getting is def keeping me encouraged to get this done faster lol!!!
> Thanks alot guys!
> Dave


Just resist the Urge to tell everyone you will be Mixing...
Personally I never ask anyone what they are putting in a Tank..
when someone asks just ignore it


----------

